# Audi 500SE



## audi500se (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello guys
I am from South Africa and I am trying to get as much info about my specific model. In South Africa the car was badged 500SE, trim and spec levels as well as the front of the car makes me think that it is a 200, but what is funny is the mechanical setup. This car has the 2226 cubic cm engine, non-turbo, 10 valve, front wheel drive with three speed auto tranny.
I love this car dearly. I have test-driven a lot of newer models (including traveling some distance in a friends '00 A4 2.8 tiptronic front wheel drive and I really can not handle this car for some reason), but nothing seems to be as comfortable on the inside as this baby... Except for maybe the Volvo S80 T6 Geartronic - MAYBE!
I am however, experiencing a problem with the car at the moment. It is making this squeaky and clanking noises in the suspension (clanking every time the steering is turned, squeaking when reversing) and the car seems to be 'drifting' on the steering...
Anybody have any clues for me in this direction? I have been trying to get hold of a Bentley manual over here, but I didn't have much luck. I will probably be buying one from the USA soon as I would really like to restore this car


----------



## GotAudi (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Audi 500SE (audi500se)*

heres the question... if at a stop when you turn the wheel does it "pop" or seem to be hesitate to turn the wheels.... if so you have a bad rack and pinion most likely... it is the bain of audis of our generation. check to see if the boots are still intacted.. if not you could just try re greasing the rack and replacing the boots...it would only be a cheap solution... but your rack would be the best bet


----------



## audi500se (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi 500SE (GotAudi)*

You are absolutely spot-on! When the steering is turned to any side while the car is standing still or moving very slowly it makes this 'pop' sound (but somehow it sounds as if it is making this noise right in the wheel







), and after inspection I found the boots torn badly. Do you think greasing the rack would solve the problem, or should I just go for a rebuilt rack? I noticed that when the car is standing still and you move the steering from from side-to-side (taking hold of the steering wheel and 'shaking' it) it also has this clicking sound where the steering rod connect to the rack.
I am thinking of replacing the front suspension in the sense of replacing the lower control arms, lower control arm bushings (the ones where the stabilizer bar go through, a new set of shocks and shock mountings and new rack-end arms with tie-rods for the steering rack.
I seem to also have a problem with the left front brake caliper not releasing properly, overheating the brake-rotor and causing a shudder on the steering. Any views regarding that?


----------

